# Banff Elevation/Distance to Jasper



## Betty (Mar 14, 2006)

Does anyone know what the elevation is in the Banff/Canmore area?  Also, any idea what the distance is to Jasper both in miles and travel time?

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## DianneL (Mar 15, 2006)

The AAA tour book reports elevations in the park range from 4,350 ft. around the Bow River to 11,851 feet at Mount Forbes.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 15, 2006)

It's about 170 miles between Banff and Jasper. On a slow tourist day, you can make the trip in 3+ hours, since the speed limit is 90km/hr (56 mph) most of the way on the Icefields Parkway. However, in mid-summer, expect traffic and wild animals to add at least an hour or so to that time. 

For some of us who love the scenery and side trips, that 170 miles takes several days to navigate, even when we are in a hurry!


----------



## Betty (Mar 16, 2006)

*Jasper Lodging*

Thanks for the info.  Looks like we may want to spend a night in Jasper.  Any suggestions on a nice (and reasonable) place to stay in early July?  No children on this trip if that makes a difference.

Betty


----------



## shagnut (Mar 16, 2006)

It took me over 7 hrs to make it to Jasper, but that was ok. I stopped at every overlook, Kelli climbed falls, rode the sno coach.  We stayed at a place called Kelly's Accomadations. It is essentially a B & B withouth the breakfast. There are many such places that are very very reasonable.  shaggy


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2006)

*Jasper*

yup - it takes me 7 hours to drive from Lake Louise to Jasper because I travel with a DH who has a camera...

Becker's Chalets are beautiful, just south of Jasper right on the Athabasca River and big enough to suit a timeshare-lover.  

Shaggy found a reasonable B & B in Jasper, she can likely give you the name and number.


----------

